
An Efficiency Comparison of Text Editors Used in Academic Research - skilled
http://mjambon.github.io/vim-vs-emacs/
======
eesmith
This is a spoof of "An Efficiency Comparison of Document Preparation Systems
Used in Academic Research and Development" at
[https://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal...](https://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0115069)
replacing Microsoft Word and LaTeX with GNU Emacs and Vim, respectively.

It also replaces the authors' names and the name of the authors' institution,
as well as "Microsoft" with "Free Software Foundation".

Note that the Creative Commons Attribution License of the original paper
requires this modified version to identify the authors of the original paper,
retain their copyright statement, and provide a link to the Creative Commons
Attribution License.

As a work of satire, this may be allowed under fair use. IANAL.

